# Need drive shaft for H16 Tiller



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

Title says it all. I have the H16 Bolens tractor. I have the square back tiller. I need the drive shaft. Can anyone lead me to where I can buy one. If you can, call me;

Rick 614-282-8003


----------

